
The Problem with Distributed Teams Isn't Slackers - jetheredge
https://www.simplethread.com/the-problem-with-distributed-teams-isnt-slackers/
======
dondenoncourt
100% agree. In my experience remote tech workers have to fight the tendency to
become workaholics.

------
funnelcake76
It does take a certain type though. Folks who crave endless direction won't
thrive.

